# I'm puzzled



## wholehogmog (Feb 26, 2009)

I have just acquired an 03 roadster as a retirement gift to myself. Long holidays in France is another.
However I have a puzzling problem. The carpet in the drivers footwell is wet. Not the anged sides, just the flat area. I noticed it a few days after taking posession, cursed and assumed it was an obvious leak after the heavy rain. I dried it out as best I could using towels, the heater and fresh air. This morning the carpet is wet again. Although the car is parked in the drive and had been covered with condensation on one or two mornings, it hasn't rained. I have checked under the dash and all seems dry. The water levels all seem OK. I am sure it was like this for some time previously as the fitted overmat on the drivers side has bubbled, presumably from sitting in the wet. The previous owner has not answered my phonecalls and e mails. 
Has anyone experience of this phenomina previously? I am puzzled.

Thanks from Mog


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Welcome to the forum.

I believe there are drain holes on the roadster which can get blocked and cause this sort of problem. Not quite sure where and how though as I am a coupe owner.

Enjoy the car and retirement.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome , could it be an air con system leak ?


----------



## wholehogmog (Feb 26, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome , could it be an air con system leak ?


Thanks for the welcome
Not a possiblity I had considered but it makes sense. Could that be a condensate leak, because the 'water' seems very inert with no smell whatever. Do I take it into an aircon company and have it tested?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Find a specialist car aircon company they will test the system for you.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you could get yourself a little something else to go with your TT www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

wholehogmog said:


> I have just acquired an 03 roadster as a retirement gift to myself. Long holidays in France is another.
> However I have a puzzling problem. The carpet in the drivers footwell is wet. Not the anged sides, just the flat area. I noticed it a few days after taking posession, cursed and assumed it was an obvious leak after the heavy rain. I dried it out as best I could using towels, the heater and fresh air. This morning the carpet is wet again. Although the car is parked in the drive and had been covered with condensation on one or two mornings, it hasn't rained. I have checked under the dash and all seems dry. The water levels all seem OK. I am sure it was like this for some time previously as the fitted overmat on the drivers side has bubbled, presumably from sitting in the wet. The previous owner has not answered my phonecalls and e mails.
> Has anyone experience of this phenomina previously? I am puzzled.
> 
> Thanks from Mog


What happened in the end? YOu might want to check the door seals particularly the bottom one approximately 6inches before it curves around and makes its way upwards. That is where I have discovered water wicking in. Is you car parked nose downwards on a slope by any chance? If so this makes the problem worse.


----------

